# J*kla EMERGE

## ozt

Nu är jag här igen med mina emerge problem. Jag får alltid ett sånt här fel med segmentation fault när jag ska emerga nåt. Igår så gick det hur bra som helst men dan innan så fungera det inte alls. Det spelar ingen roll vilket paket jag försöker emerga.

Verkar vara lite random alltså..........

```
BC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -DHAVE_INITFINI -o /var/tm                          p/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/csu/check_fds.o -MD -MP -MF                           /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/csu/check_fds.o.dt

version.c: In function `__libc_print_version':

version.c:49: internal error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/csu/ver                          sion.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2/csu                          '

make[1]: *** [csu/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.2-r9/work/glibc-2.3.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 498, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Har en Duron 1.2 med GCC 3.2.3 och detta är mina cflags:

```
CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -pipe"
```

Edit: Nu när jag försökte emerga om så klara dne inte igenom sig konfigurationen utan fick detta:

```
 * Applying glibc-2.3.2-iconvconfig-name_insert.patch...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying glibc-2.3.2-ipv6-bytestring-fix.patch...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

nls

 * Configuring GLIBC...

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking sysdep dirs... sysdeps/i386/elf linuxthreads/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 linuxthreads/sysdeps/un           ix/sysv/linux linuxthreads/sysdeps/pthread sysdeps/pthread linuxthreads/sysdeps/unix/sysv linuxthreads/sys           deps/unix linuxthreads/sysdeps/i386/i686 linuxthreads/sysdeps/i386 sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 sysdeps/un           ix/sysv/linux sysdeps/gnu sysdeps/unix/common sysdeps/unix/mman sysdeps/unix/inet sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 s           ysdeps/unix/sysv sysdeps/unix/i386 sysdeps/unix sysdeps/posix sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu sysdeps/i386/i686 sysd           eps/i386/i486 sysdeps/i386/fpu sysdeps/i386 sysdeps/wordsize-32 sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 sysdeps/ieee754/db           l-64 sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 sysdeps/ieee754 sysdeps/generic/elf sysdeps/generic

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot com           pile

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 494, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## _Nomad_

har du provat att reemergea gcc? har varit med om detta några gånger då jag glömt att reemerga gcc efter en uppdatering av glibc...

----------

## ozt

1. Jag kan knappt emerga något  :Smile: 

2. Har inte uppdaterat glibc

Fick ett tips på IRC om att det kan vara minnet som fifflar..ska se över det. Men tack ändå!

----------

## marqs

Har kollat runt lite i olika forum. och det verkar onekligen vaar hårdvarurelaterat antingen dåligt minne eller något med optimering för processor eller defekt HD.

Jag har kört memtest86+ i ca 18h och den hittar inget fel på minnet...

så jag misstänker att det är processor optimeringen som spökar

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

använder jag på min Athlon 2200XP. nästan samma som du med adra ord...

eller så är det hd:n....är det någon som vet har man tar bort källkoden som emerg drar hem så man kan ladda ner den igen

----------

## kallamej

Alla tarballs sparas i /usr/portage/distfiles/. För övrigt är dina cflags inte direkt extrema; skulle dock själv lägga till -pipe.

----------

## marqs

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> Alla tarballs sparas i /usr/portage/distfiles/. För övrigt är dina cflags inte direkt extrema; skulle dock själv lägga till -pipe.

 

Jo, jag la till -pipe men det räckte inte...men när jag dessutom tog bort 

```
-fomit-frame-pointer
```

 funkar det fint....

Vet inte riktigt vad den gör men jag prioriterar iaf fungerande program =)

----------

## ebrostig

En annen ting...

Er maskinen din overklokket? Hvis den er, sett speed tiilbake til standard verdien. Maskinen din kan fungere perfekt med alt untatt kompilering som er kanskje det tyngste oppgaven for CPU'en din og overklokking kan resultere is mange rare feilmeldinger.

Erik

----------

## Raniz

Du har inte gjort något fuffens med din swap?

Jag råkade ställa till det lite med min swap, så jag blev av med allt swapminne, när minnet sedan tog slut vid kompilering fick jag en del skumma fel...

----------

## marqs

Min processor är ej överklockad. och swappen är på och funkar...men använder jag -fomit-frame-pointer funkar väldigt få kompileringar för mig, stänger jag av den funkar allt klockrent

----------

## NiXZe

prova att köra alla tester med memtest istället för bara standard

när du har startat memtest tryck c 2 3 0 i den ordningen.

----------

## marqs

 *NiXZe wrote:*   

> prova att köra alla tester med memtest istället för bara standard
> 
> när du har startat memtest tryck c 2 3 0 i den ordningen.

 

Har redan gjort det i 18h då hade den kört ett helt pass och ca 30% på nästa...inte ett enda fel

----------

## mrmodin

Har läst på fler ställen att -fomit-frame-pointer ställer till det för AMD användare, så det är väl bara att ta bort.

----------

## njanet

Är det nån som skulle vilja tipsa mig vad jag ska ha som CFLAGS i make.conf

Just nu kör jag CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

Datorn är en Amd 1700+@1866mhz

Edit. Såg att ni andra också gjorde det så då fortsätter jag med det  :Embarassed: 

Men finns det något annat man kan optimera?

----------

## mrmodin

Det ser väl bra ut. Själv kör jag tom. -O2 och har inte märkt någon skillnad hittills.

----------

## njanet

Så här låg det till egentligen, när jag kolla i den här tråden så blev jag intresserad på vad jag körde för CFLAGS, och när jag kolla i make.conf så såg jag att den raden var bortkommenterad, men när jag tog bort #-tecknet så stod det redan CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe".

Har inte hunnit testa om det blev nån markant skillnad när man kompilerar, men det bör väl bli nån skillnad, eller?

----------

## MagnusBerg

Jag fattar inte så mycket av det där men lade till det jag hittade i tron att få en kraftig optimering och det funkar kanonbra. Stabil som en klippa   till skillnad mot när jag körde SuSE. Kör med en AMD Athlon +2400.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

----------

## remne

Skrota AMD prollen och köp en P4a istället ;-D

----------

## DeNaDa

 *remne wrote:*   

> Skrota AMD prollen och köp en P4a istället ;-D

 

Jo okay.... eller skaffa två amd 64or  :Wink: 

no more Intel

----------

